# New here... Need advice on gaining weight.



## Sonu (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am new here and need some advice on gaining weight and bulking up. I weigh 8 1/2 stone, 5.6". I have a very fast metabolism so I eat a lot but it all goes. I started training on Monday but need advice on what product I should take with my diet so I can gain weight quickly and at the same time add muscle.

Any help will be great. I tried using mass muscle but that gave me a bloated feeling and loads of spots. Do all products do that?

-Sonu


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

welcome sir

post a days food intake with foods and portion size next to the time you have the meals


----------



## Sonu (Mar 13, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> welcome sir
> 
> post a days food intake with foods and portion size next to the time you have the meals


I started on Monday with 6 meals a day. I trained Monday, Wednesday and Friday and had rest on Tuesday and Wednesday. I have asthma so I have started with light weights for now and did only 30mins on each traning day.

food I ate on Monday

7:00am bowl of cereal, banana

11:00am cyclone shake, bagel with tuna

1:00pm jacket potato with cheese and butter

3:00pm cyclone shake ( on non training days )

7:00pm grilled chicken, vegetables

10.00pm bagel with ham


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...your in good hands...


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sonu said:


> I started on Monday with 6 meals a day. I trained Monday, Wednesday and Friday and had rest on Tuesday and Wednesday. I have asthma so I have started with light weights for now and did only 30mins on each traning day.
> 
> food I ate on Monday
> 
> ...


 i would add some more protein here, whatever you like maybe some beef?

I wouldnt worry so much about what you are eating but you could add 50% to your calories easily without being detrimental. When I started off I was eating everything in sight, its very anabolic.

It wont hurt you too much on top of a good base diet and will make sure you hit your calorie target per day.


----------



## Sonu (Mar 13, 2007)

trickymicky69 said:


> i would add some more protein here, whatever you like maybe some beef?
> 
> I wouldnt worry so much about what you are eating but you could add 50% to your calories easily without being detrimental. When I started off I was eating everything in sight, its very anabolic.
> 
> It wont hurt you too much on top of a good base diet and will make sure you hit your calorie target per day.


hey that's great... thanks for the advice. do you think I should have a different weight gainer than cyclone?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sonu said:


> hey that's great... thanks for the advice. do you think I should have a different weight gainer than cyclone?


I would use a decent blended protein that has varying release rates and then mix it with some ground oats. Much less sugars than the cyclone


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Oats are good. I have about 100 grams for breakfast and then about 60g a couple of hours later.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

make your own weight gainer mate, cyclone is p1ss, its full of sugar and you could make a better one to be honest, try fine oats, protein powder, 4eggs and 500ml of milk, job done and has a far better nutritional content


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

You dont have a fast metabolism, well not fast enough to be an issue, you simply have yet to understand what is required to overcome an energy balance. SIpping overpriced shales will give some calories but in reality you are not consuimg enough food to grow

in effect you are only eating protein between 11am and 7pm, one third of the day

All meals, as the guys have stated should realy have some form of protein

red meats

whole eggs

oily fish

unfortunately you have fallen into the trap of 50% + of new trainers and been sold the dream of shakes adding size and everything else can suffer

i would also look at changing the bagels, if they contain trans fats you are not doing yourself any favours

your intake of fat and good fat in the main doesnt exist

200g of protein per day

75g of fat

then as many carbs as you need to function, train, rest and grow

i expect that to be 400g plus of carbs per day initially

oats

grainy bread

basmati rice

wholemeal pasta

then a few easier carbs

oily fish

nuts

seeds oils

olives

olive oil

for fats


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

BTW guys

cyclone is fine, just overpriced. its not a bad product, just not a staple item and lots of money


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

I like red meat and whole eggs as well and I think to many bbers get on the chicken, chicken, chicken bandwagon without really thinking about it.


----------



## Sonu (Mar 13, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> You dont have a fast metabolism, well not fast enough to be an issue, you simply have yet to understand what is required to overcome an energy balance. SIpping overpriced shales will give some calories but in reality you are not consuimg enough food to grow
> 
> in effect you are only eating protein between 11am and 7pm, one third of the day
> 
> ...


Can anyone guide me in the right direction to where I can find a decent diet that will help me gain weight and muscle. I work in a shop so unfotunately time is limited as I am always busy serving customers. I have my breakfast on time and then I have a small break at 11. Then I get a lunch break and that's it. So i really rely on my breakfast and dinner at the moment. I know I should eat 6 smaller meals a day but I might find that hard so a good weight gaining shake will help me I think. Any input guys.


----------



## BigDick (May 23, 2008)

Consistancy is the key, you need to be eating every 2.5 - 3 hours so while working use shakes but you really need to be eating good solid meals when you can.

All the stuff mentioned earlier are great lean red meat, chicken, tuna for protien. Rice, oats and pasta for carbs and dont forget good fats from oily fish and nuts.

Good luck with your new diet and training

Rich


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

gym rat said:


> make your own weight gainer mate, cyclone is p1ss, its full of sugar and you could make a better one to be honest, try fine oats, protein powder, 4eggs and 500ml of milk, job done and has a far better nutritional content





Sonu said:


> Can anyone guide me in the right direction to where I can find a decent diet that will help me gain weight and muscle. I work in a shop so unfotunately time is limited as I am always busy serving customers. I have my breakfast on time and then I have a small break at 11. Then I get a lunch break and that's it. So i really rely on my breakfast and dinner at the moment. I know I should eat 6 smaller meals a day but I might find that hard so a good weight gaining shake will help me I think. Any input guys.


Someones already told you a good shake. As for a good diet, have a read around these forums, theres litterly hundreds of example diets in there that will all have critiques . SO ahve a read, come up with your own that suits your lifestyle, and then we can help. No point people telling you what to do as you wont learn anything.


----------

